# season in whistler.



## rideonwhistler (Jun 2, 2010)

I love the section waiting in Peak chair line up... if you've got to queue, that's the spot to be!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Attn skiers: back slaps don't count and landing it 
Seriously though, cool little vid. Still glad I'm not there


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

living the dream, man! you ever run into robjn taylor? :laugh:


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

lol that was funny. my buddies lived out in whistler and the stories are always the same as this. wake up ride then work. gotta love it


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> living the dream, man! you ever run into robjn taylor? :laugh:


haha funny story, i ran into him in the blackcomb caf a couple years ago


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thats pretty cool man! i love his videos, especially the new one!


----------

